# Lyft Weekly Feedback



## MichaelMax (Jan 5, 2017)

I get so many emails from Lyft, I usually just mass delete them with the other 100 or so junk mails a day. 
But today I opened this "Weekly Feedback" thing for the first time.
I got 
16 -5 Star
2 -4 Star and below
Navigation- Perfect
Frienliness- Perfect
Cleanliness- Perfect
Safety- 1 Flag

Is there a way for me to find out what this safety flag is and who said it? 
Is there a way for me to find out who gave 4 star or below so I can return the favor?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

MichaelMax said:


> I get so many emails from Lyft, I usually just mass delete them with the other 100 or so junk mails a day.
> But today I opened this "Weekly Feedback" thing for the first time.
> I got
> 16 -5 Star
> ...


No! They will not tell you.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

Safety flag can be anything.

1. Not looking both ways when crossing 4 way stop.
2. Under/Over speeding
3. Fast turns w/o looking for pedestrians.
4. Using cellphone while driving (kinda hard when we use app esp on lyft lines)
5. Tailgating

These are just some ways that you can be flagged, but dont quote me on this to be what safety flag is.

Ratings won't be known who gave you, even if it's a 5☆. 4☆ and below, you won't even know if what you got. If it was a 1☆ or a 4☆, who knows what we got.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I checked my weekly feedback today and got flagged for friendliness. I emailed them and they told me that they had no negative feedback from any of my pax. I pushed the issue and asked them to remove the flag. They said that they had no idea why it said that and they would look into it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

You didn't talk enough to your PAX. Or they didn't like the way you said hello. Or you were the wrong gender for them. Or incorrect race. Or didn't like your car. Or music.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I used to care about those weekly feedback summaries for 8 months or so. Then I realized that my compensation-per-ride is not high enough for me to care. My driver rating is 4.98, but I wouldn't care if it were 3.98. Just be yourself...and resist Lyft's psychological games for making you work harder. It will not increase your per-ride compensation.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> I used to care about those weekly feedback summaries for 8 months or so. Then I realized that my compensation-per-ride is not high enough for me to care. My driver rating is 4.98, but I wouldn't care if it were 3.98. Just be yourself...and resist Lyft's psychological games for making you work harder. It will not increase your per-ride compensation.


How do you maintain a near perfect score? You wouldn't care if it were 3.98? That's deactivation


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How do you maintain a near perfect score? You wouldn't care if it were 3.98? That's deactivation


It's doable. Mine went down to 4.96 cause of 3 ratings 4☆ and below. But had 5☆ for awhile


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JuniorSF said:


> It's doable. Mine went down to 4.96 cause of 3 ratings 4☆ and below. But had 5☆ for awhile


Well I've been putting in 100 percent effort with my rides. I guess I take it personal that you seem more popular.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Well I've been putting in 100 percent effort with my rides. I guess I take it personal that you seem more popular.


Refer to what allen said:


AllenChicago said:


> Just be yourself...and resist Lyft's psychological games for making you work harder. It will not increase your per-ride compensation.


I just drive, not overdo things. I'm not popular. I just djust to passenger, talk if they want, otherwise i keep quiet after a couple of ice breakers.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JuniorSF said:


> Refer to what allen said:
> 
> I just drive, not overdo things. I'm not popular. I just djust to passenger, talk if they want, otherwise i keep quiet after a couple of ice breakers.


I've been following my own script. You have a good one? Any key words?.. Also I may have got a 4 for calling girls guys. I said "thanks guys."

I usually tell them to have a good night but it gets old. Anything fancier or more unique I can say?

Now at times I may look a little serious but it's because I have to be. It gets hectic in San Francisco. You have people on bikes with no lights. Lots of cops and people honking. I'm very focused on everyone's safety. I think safety is more important than a rating.


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

No script, just go with the flow. Having a script makes it seem that you are uptight and not being yourself. Pax might notice this and some pax wants the driver, you, to be just yourself.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I've been following my own script. You have a good one? Any key words?.. Also I may have got a 4 for calling girls guys. I said "thanks guys."
> 
> I usually tell them to have a good night but it gets old. Anything fancier or more unique I can say?
> 
> Now at times I may look a little serious but it's because I have to be. It gets hectic in San Francisco. You have people on bikes with no lights. Lots of cops and people honking. I'm very focused on everyone's safety.* I think safety is more important than a rating.*


Then quit worrying about your rating!


----------



## scrooge64 (Sep 10, 2017)

I had two Lyft rides this past Friday, September 29. Both riders seemed satisfied with my service, as they both gave me generous tips. However, I was surprised to find that my rating dropped from a 4.81 to a 4.65. I also got my weekly feedback report, and there was a flag for safety. I was completely surprised!! If my driving was unsafe, then why did they tip me??? I wondered if the Waze navigation app was used by Lyft in my rating, as the GPS could detect hard breaking or acceleration, as well as speeding (Waze has a speed limit database). Could the navigation GPS data be used in the ratings calculations?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I prefer Uber's rating system. I like to see numbers of each star. My biggest complaint with both ratings system is that 5* is the only good rating. Everything else is below the "acceptable" limit.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

JuniorSF said:


> Safety flag can be anything.
> 
> 1. Not looking both ways when crossing 4 way stop.
> 2. Under/Over speeding
> ...


Not true. It's whatever the passengers think safe is even if you did 100% right.


----------

